# Frage zu Resident Evil 5 Benchmark



## TheArival (16. Juli 2009)

Hallo.

Der Benchmark
Download: Benchmark-Demo Resident Evil 5 inklusive 3D-Vision-Support - Resident Evil 5, Demo, Download, Nvidia, 3D Vision

ist doch dazu da, das man schauen kann ob das Spiel auf seinem Pc Läuft 
oder ist der Benchmark Test nur mit der 3D Vision Brille nutzbar oder ähnlichem.... ??



Mfg.


----------



## Deadhunter (16. Juli 2009)

Hey.

damit kannst du Testen wie gut das Spiel bei dir Läuft.

habe es mal eben ausprobiert.

Man kann die Grafikoptionen verändern und die Auflösung und dann zwischen 2 Verschiedenen Benchmarks aussuchen.

einer mit ingame Szenen, und einer nur mit einer Szene.



ps: mein ergebnis bei dem Test 2.

Durschnittliche FPS: 101,5

1680x1050
Alles auf HOCH

 


mfg Deadhunter


----------



## TheArival (18. Juli 2009)

Aber das Tool stimmt ja dann gar nicht so überein, denn wenn das Spiel erst im September erscheint da kann sich ja noch vieles ändern an den Systemanforderungen meine ich halt mal oder was meint ihr ??


----------



## PCGH_Marc (18. Juli 2009)

Die Engine ist ja fertig, es wird aber sicher noch Treiberoptimierungen geben - gerade bei AMD.


----------

